# It was a beautiful day so I took Dosia to the river



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was gorgeous today so we had to go  I even went in a little bit 










I smell water 

















































































































*Thanks for looking *


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like he is having a good time and enjoying the nice water


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the last picture!
&& the tiny white tip on the end of his tail. 


One of a kind!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He really did. It's the first time we've been to the river in a long time. the weather's been all off and on lately. I was really nice not too cold I walked in with him a little bit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

brandileigh080 said:


> I love the last picture!
> && the tiny white tip on the end of his tail.
> 
> One of a kind!


Thanks he really is one of a kind  I love my big ol Dosia bear


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha those first couple pics he was not all about the water  musta been cold huh? hahaha. he's so handsome he just makes me smile


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thanks Becca he loves the water he was looking for a rock I threw so he was all confused they all look the same


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. thats really funny


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

!!!!!Love the water fun!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

too cute!! =3


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  Dosia sends kisses  He loves going to the river.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

looks liek dosia had lots of fun!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics! In those pics he looks the same color as Twi. I'll have to take some more of her.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

nice pics KG... looks like Dosia had a blast. Does Dosia actually go in and swim or does he just run around in the river? Cuz our Cujo just started to swim and retrieve in the local lake, but Hazel just likes to run in and run back out... lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

haha looks like he had a blast!
water dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

thaim said:


> looks liek dosia had lots of fun!


Oh he totally did he loves it there 


aimee235 said:


> Cute pics! In those pics he looks the same color as Twi. I'll have to take some more of her.


I've been thinking that same thing looking at pics of Twi. Does she have some blue tones in her fur too? This seal color is so beautiful and interesting.


Cujo's Mom said:


> nice pics KG... looks like Dosia had a blast. Does Dosia actually go in and swim or does he just run around in the river? Cuz our Cujo just started to swim and retrieve in the local lake, but Hazel just likes to run in and run back out... lol.


LOL he was scared at first but once he saw Marley going way out there last year he was all about it.  He just needed his big brother to show him how it's done. lol


Nizmo said:


> haha looks like he had a blast!
> water dog


Oh yea he did. Marley was too busy playing with my son or I would have taken him too but Marley is the water dog. He actually swam across the sac river and back after ducks a few years ago.  Marley is so high drive and all go


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Look Ma, I gots a stick!!!


...I live in a van down by the river  - sorry, some reason it made me think of that line from tommy boy... House keeping, want me to fluff your pillow


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some great pics.Wooo Hooo water fun day!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Look Ma, I gots a stick!!!
> 
> ...I live in a van down by the river  - sorry, some reason it made me think of that line from tommy boy... House keeping, want me to fluff your pillow


aghaghagahgahaghagahgahg I love that movie 


dixieland said:


> Those are some great pics.Wooo Hooo water fun day!Thanks for sharing!


Thanks girl we had a ton of fun


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

he's growing up nicely. i love these river pics...keep em coming!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thanks  It seems like only yesterday he was a tiny puppy. I can't believe it's almost been 2 years. Holy  where has the time gone. He looks so much more grown up now. Look at this pic of him on his first B-day he was so small still


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cutie Patootie Pie!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  he looks so different now it's crazy.


----------

